# Online Watch Shop Survey - For University Assignment



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am currently in my third year of a business management degree with Robert Gordon University in Aberdeen.

As part of my last module, I have been tasked to come up with a theoretical business plan.

I am looking for some feedback on an online watch shop which should take you a minute or so to complete on the bog at work or hiding from the kids...

A key element of the business is looking at interest-only finance, similar to what Magnitude Finance are offering on LaFerrari, 918, P1 hypercars. The theory is that the asset appreciates and the current owner only pays an interest-only monthly payment with a deposit, then a balloon at the end or further finance options.

I appreciate there are lots of risks etc. to consider, but this is just theoretical for university.

Obviously I am looking to get unbiased views, but if you would definitely/probably consider this type of finance in the survey it would help massively :thumb:

Link to survey: https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/36D8B2D

Many thanks,
Mark


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Done, HTH


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Appreciate that, thanks


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Done for you


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Didded!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Diddedtoo


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cheers guys, most appreciated


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

All done too


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb, thanks lads


----------



## Detail_101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Completed..

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Done 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks chaps


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Done


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

done..

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

done
.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Done , quite a good survey with good questions . Well done .


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Survey now maxed out at 100 for the free survey.


----------

